# 5.7x28



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

Does anyone know anything about this round? i was looking on Savage's web site today and they have a varmint rifle chambered. it caught my eye so i Googled it and on the Guns and Ammo site they say its a .224 caliber and can be loaded with all the same popular centerfire 22 cal bullets. so has anyone here ever shot one? know anything about them? never heard of it till now. ha, could this be the new big cartridge in the varmint world? maybe handloaders could load some really good performance out of it for all i know and it be a hot new yote round.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

well you're correct about most of the stuff, except that they're not new. FNH has this round chambered in pistols, and a sub machine gun called the p90. They're a pretty cool little round, very little recoil, I had a buddy over in the minot area pick up one of the p90's from the loft and it was a fun little piece of plastic. It's a cool little round, but for coyotes it's probably not going to go anywhere, the velocity sucks. you're better off going with a 22-250.

xdeano


----------



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

yah, i knew about the pistols. it did seem to have slower velocity with the pistols. with some reloading you could probably get it up there, maybe for pdogs and ground hogs and stuff. who knows, ha i sure dont, im still pretty new to all this stuff. it just caught my eye being as Savage just started chambering it and the only rifle ive read that is chambered for it.


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

Id like to shoot one myself. I think its about on par with a 22 k-hornet or 221 fireball. looks like a neat round. I didnt know anyone had put it in a sporting gun. The factory ammo isnt that expensive either. Bout $.50 a pop i think?


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

From what I know the 5.7 is a very expensive the 22 magnum! :lol: But I like it , I might even be foolish enought to buy one if it came out in the right gun? Guess it would do what the 22 mag does , fox and smaller game? It is no k hornet or .221 fireball thats for sure. Compare it to the 22 mag!! BTW I would love to see some quick handling rifles with say 20 inch barrels in 221 fireball!!


----------

